# RANDOM: Arianny was arrested



## jooshwa (Dec 12, 2011)

Random but like the title said Arianny was arrest for allegations of domestic violence. What has the UFC come to, it's starting to be filled with thugs and crimanals. First Jon Jones now Arianny who's next? Our beloved JDS????? Just kidding guys.

http://www.tmz.com/2012/05/26/arianny-celeste-arrested-domestic-violence/



> Super, ridiculously, incredibly, amazingly hot UFC ring girl Arianny Celeste was arrested early this morning for allegations of domestic violence ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> According to the website for the Clark County Detention Center, the unbelievably hot Celeste was taken into custody at 7:30 AM and held on $3,000 bond. She is still behind bars.
> 
> ...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Shit, I'd let her rough me up any day. LOL Hopefully, FOX/Dana don't blow this out of proportion and can her.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Details would be nice, without them this is all kinds of wtf.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Huh we always knew Tiki couldn't cut in the Octagon but now he's getting beaten at home by the ring girl.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

That's surprisingly hilarious to me for some reason.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That was probably just her idea of foreplay.

Wonder if they'll fire her?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> Shit, I'd let her rough me up any day. LOL Hopefully, FOX/Dana don't blow this out of proportion and can her.


Domestic violence isn't nearly as sexually arousing as it seems. :laugh:




TheLyotoLegion said:


> That was probably just her idea of foreplay.
> 
> Wonder if they'll fire her?


No.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Huh we always knew Tiki couldn't cut in the Octagon but now he's getting beaten at home by the ring girl.


Josh Burkman and Tiki? No accounting for taste, I suppose.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

the posted a update from dana


> "Arianny is our baby. She has been with us for over five years. She is a good girl and an amazing ambassador for UFC. I don’t know all the details of what happened but we have her back and support her 100%."


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Britney's doing alright with double the work it seems like tonight. She can handle the extra miles around the cage I guess.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ear disease, Overeem **** up, Jones' DWI, failing ratings, now his card girl has anger issues.

No wonder Dana drops f-bombs every other word.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Ear disease, Overeem **** up, Jones' DWI, failing ratings, now his card girl has anger issues.
> 
> No wonder Dana drops f-bombs every other word.


Dana drops F bombs regardless.

In fact, I think he drops them much less frequently than he used to.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

She got bailed by the looks of things lol


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

AJClark said:


> She got bailed by the looks of things lol


haha yeah I noticed Arianny arrived late


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bitch doesn't even have an arse. She'd better watch it. Brittney is the new face of ring card girls.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Bitch doesn't even have an arse. She'd better watch it. Brittney is the new face of ring card girls.


I agree, I never saw why guys think her body is so amazingly nice. She is too skinny with no ass. Her face is very exotic and sexy but overall Brittney looks better imo and seems like less of a bitch.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Brittney also has no body and is a boring blonde. It's a wash.

Brittney Palmer isn't even more attractive than Brittney Spears(in her prime) for God's sake.


----------



## feelgood (Jun 9, 2010)

rygu said:


> I agree, I never saw why guys think her body is so amazingly nice. She is too skinny with no ass. Her face is very exotic and sexy _but overall Brittney looks better imo and seems like less of a bitch._


I like how there's this judgement of personality, that's based on absolutely nothing you know of her. 

She's a model, and criticisms of her body are an occupational hazard. But like, you gather the balls to say she's a bitch, because it's like you've met her. Seriously man, no need to be an ass like that. 


Personally, I love both Arianny and Brittany. They both do so many things, oh so well. Letting us see them naked is one of those things. raise01:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

I love how people criticize their looks (as well as Chandella's, who gets ten times the hate.) The internet has exacting standards, dammit!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll wait for the details..But I'll say this much..I can't stand a woman who thinks she can lay her hands on a man just because she's a woman and not get treated the same in return.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.tmz.com/2012/05/29/arianny-celeste-domestic-violence-mug-shot/


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I've seen worse. Like my ex for instance...almost kicked her out of my bed the first time I saw her without make up. 

That's why I wonder if all these sugar daddies know what they're getting into when they hook up with these "models" with plastic surgery galore...cuz that's not how they look normally...haha! 

Does anyone know if she won FOTN!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Arianny vs Chris Brown for a main event?

Also, for those who say Britney is typical, I would love to see the tail they pull. Better be damn better than typical.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

For a girl who has clearly been crying moments before the photo was snapped, she still looks pretty good.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sports_Nerd said:


> For a girl who has clearly been crying moments before the photo was snapped, she still looks pretty good.


I think she looks good too (for someone who has been crying). It's funny how dudes on Internet have such high standards. And in their real lives, their wives/girls are very average looking and sometimes flat out nasty looking.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.tmz.com/2012/05/29/arianny-celeste-boyfriend-kicked-nose-arrested-domestic-violence/


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

AmdM said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2012/05/29/arianny-celeste-boyfriend-kicked-nose-arrested-domestic-violence/


Dual domestic violence arrests. Those are my favorite.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Those kids will be back together in no time. <3


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

AmdM said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2012/05/29/arianny-celeste-boyfriend-kicked-nose-arrested-domestic-violence/


You just don't mess with a jealous woman :laugh:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I bet she got cheated on.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

rygu said:


> I bet she got cheated on.


A friend once told me:

"Show me a hot girl, and I can guarantee somewhere there's a guy who's tired of ******* her"

So true...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Once had a friend who was in the same circumstance with his girlfriend at the time. I always told him she was a psycho crazy biatch... Took that incident for him to realize it and to get outta dodge. It's too bad cuz we use to chase mad tail all the time at the clubs. Good times!

Anyhow, this is my favorite line for all the crazy ladies out there with the exception of Arianny. She gets a pass...

Roflz!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Poor girl must be going through some major obstacles in life, I just hope the people around her aren't saying the same offensive bullshit a lot of forum posters put up. The girl is being insulted and critisized by people with zero knowledge of any SOLID facts relating to what's going on.

We're all human...shit happens!


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

First world problems, I wouldn't worry about her too much, she'll bounce back.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Poor girl must be going through some major obstacles in life, I justy hope the people around her aren't saying the same offensive bullshit a lot of forum posters put up. The girl is being insulted and critisized by people with zero knowledge of any SOLID facts relating to what's going on.
> 
> We're all human...shit happens!


Yeah. All those people talking offensive bullshit should be kicked in the face....


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

*if it was a guy*

Can you imagine how fast the UFC would run away from them if this was any male associated with the organization? More Dana hypocrisy. Its ok for women to assault men and throw vases at them (potentially life threatening act) but a man even accused is the devil and should be shunned?

Typical Dana hypocrisy. Contributing to the social stigma of a man reporting domestic violence. I put up with a woman trying to kill me in impulsive rage in a relationship without reporting it because I thought there was no such thing as domestic violence by women. Guys just aren't victims, women are the victims. She had to come close to succeeding and putting our children in danger before I wised up.

Because of this attitude more women assault their SO than men but usually not reported. The rates of spousal homicide are roughly equal between men and women, this would likely not be true if more men reported violence earlier in the relationship. 

http://www.canlaw.com/rights/whokills.htm

Violence is violence. Unless its in the cage, it should be reported and if you want to demonize the men, then give equal treatment to the women.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

fight_doctor said:


> Can you imagine how fast the UFC would run away from them if this was any male associated with the organization? More Dana hypocrisy. Its ok for women to assault men and throw vases at them (potentially life threatening act) but a man even accused is the devil and should be shunned?
> 
> Typical Dana hypocrisy. Contributing to the social stigma of a man reporting domestic violence. I put up with a woman trying to kill me in impulsive rage in a relationship without reporting it because I thought there was no such thing as domestic violence by women. Guys just aren't victims, women are the victims. She had to come close to succeeding and putting our children in danger before I wised up.
> 
> ...


You do realize both of them were arrested and Arianny was bruised, right?


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

LizaG said:


> Poor girl must be going through some major obstacles in life, I just hope the people around her aren't saying the same offensive bullshit a lot of forum posters put up. The girl is being insulted and critisized by people with zero knowledge of any SOLID facts relating to what's going on.
> 
> We're all human...shit happens!


I cant say I agree with this Liza. 

If it was a guy who assaulted a women I bet you would say there is no reason a guy should asault a women regardless of what they are going through.

Sure we do not know all the facts, except that she was arrested for DV.

I dont think she is a bad person, but I will hold her accountable for her actions like I would a man regardless of what she is going through. 

I bet she has some anger issues she has to work through.


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

Sports_Nerd said:


> You do realize both of them were arrested and Arianny was bruised, right?


Of course. She has typical restraint bruises. She kicked him in the face and he held her so she couldn't hit him again, is what it looks like to me.

Anyway, where's the sympathy for him? They were both arrested, he's accused of holding her, she's accused of kicking him in the face and thowing hard objects at his head. Even if it was 50-50, if she deserves sympathy so does he. Or do we just give women a pass no matter how they treat men? Only men can be at fault?


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

fight_doctor said:


> Of course. She has typical restraint bruises. She kicked him in the face and he held her so she couldn't hit him again, is what it looks like to me.
> 
> Anyway, where's the sympathy for him? They were both arrested, he's accused of holding her, she's accused of kicking him in the face and *thowing hard objects at his head.* Even if it was 50-50, if she deserves sympathy so does he. Or do we just give women a pass no matter how they treat men? Only men can be at fault?


If she hit him in the haed with one of those objects she could have been charged with aggrivated assault which is a felony in most if not every state.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> A friend once told me:
> 
> "Show me a hot girl, and I can guarantee somewhere there's a guy who's tired of ******* her"
> 
> So true...


Your friend wrote the movie Alfie in 1966? Whoa!


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

fight_doctor said:


> Of course. She has typical restraint bruises. She kicked him in the face and he held her so she couldn't hit him again, is what it looks like to me.
> 
> Anyway, where's the sympathy for him? They were both arrested, he's accused of holding her, she's accused of kicking him in the face and thowing hard objects at his head. Even if it was 50-50, if she deserves sympathy so does he. Or do we just give women a pass no matter how they treat men? Only men can be at fault?


Are they typical restraint bruises? That's more information than I saw in the article.

As for sympathy, I have little for either of them, I realize how silly this might seem on an MMA forum, but no adult should ever resort to violence in an argument.

But as to your question, women shouldn't get a pass to do as they like, but let's not get reactionary here. We simply don't have enough facts.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> A friend once told me:
> 
> "Show me a hot girl, and I can guarantee somewhere there's a guy who's tired of ******* her"
> 
> So true...


I can whole heartily agree brotha :thumb02:


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Are they typical restraint bruises? That's more information than I saw in the article.
> 
> As for sympathy, I have little for either of them, I realize how silly this might seem on an MMA forum, but no adult should ever resort to violence in an argument.
> 
> But as to your question, women shouldn't get a pass to do as they like, but let's not get reactionary here. We simply don't have enough facts.


My point is the the UFC's initial response would have been (and has been) very different when the accused is male.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

fight_doctor said:


> My point is the the UFC's initial response would have been (and has been) very different when the accused is male.


I hear what you're saying and I agree. 

Im not saying that the UFC should fire her, but if it was a guy the response would have been more toward the feeling of disgust and not oh poor Arianny.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

SMH at girls for not expecting that they will be cheated on by these type of guys.

Chicks are highly attracted to confident dudes. Confident dudes are always extremely confident that they can get any girl in the world so they end up cheating on their current chick. 

I feel sorry for Arianny because her private life is now out there in the public.


----------



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

Pick of the Dude... His name is Praveen Chandra and all I have to say is," Really Arianny?" If this is what she goes after maybe some members here really do stand a chance with her :confused02:


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Ming Fu said:


> Pick of the Dude... His name is Praveen Chandra and all I have to say is," Really Arianny?" If this is what she goes after maybe some members here really do stand a chance with her :confused02:



Only if they make bank like this guy does.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Ming Fu said:


> Pick of the Dude... His name is Praveen Chandra and all I have to say is," Really Arianny?" If this is what she goes after maybe some members here really do stand a chance with her :confused02:


Good God. Is that guy even legal to live in the United States? Holy hell. Talk about dropping your standards...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> I cant say I agree with this Liza.
> 
> If it was a guy who assaulted a women I bet you would say there is no reason a guy should asault a women regardless of what they are going through.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree, although I was more insinuating the whole 'innocent till proven guilty' thing than anything else, maybe didn't across with my wording there.

But to avoid a gross misunderstanding that a troll made with me here already, I was certainly not suggesting it's okay for a woman to commit Domestic Violence at all. And was not suggesting women should be able to get away with it...

...just to clear the air 

Hope whatever the cause of the incident is, it's dealt with privately, as it's her issue and her issue alone.


----------



## Binkie65 (Apr 25, 2008)

fight_doctor said:


> My point is the the UFC's initial response would have been (and has been) very different when the accused is male.


If I remember right, Overeem was charged with hitting a female fan.

UFC didn't cut him, seemed to me they let the court system take care of it.

This isnt going around shooting off your mouth saying shit that will get you noticed in a bad way.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

LizaG said:


> Absolutely agree, although I was more insinuating the whole 'innocent till proven guilty' thing than anything else, maybe didn't across with my wording there.
> 
> But to avoid a gross misunderstanding that a troll made with me here already, I was certainly not suggesting it's okay for a woman to commit Domestic Violence at all. And was not suggesting women should be able to get away with it...
> 
> ...


I understand now and agree. As far as the privacy thing, with the media these days I would not expect anything to be private which is very unfortunate.


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

Overeem wasn't accused of domestic violence, a politically correct touch-point. Let me put it to you like this. 

Frank Trigg was just *accused* of domestic violence and got fired by HDnet immediately. 

Arianny is accused of domestic violence and "she has our full support, Arianny is our baby." 

Double standard, pure and simple. And besides the lack of equity and fairness on the face of it, it is a double standard that reinforces and cultivates harmful societal attitudes that result in more women killing their significant others than men, a statistic most people are unaware of because "only men are to be feared as abusers." Right?


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

fight_doctor said:


> Overeem wasn't accused of domestic violence, a politically correct touch-point. Let me put it to you like this.
> 
> Frank Trigg was just *accused* of domestic violence and got fired by HDnet immediately.
> 
> ...


Wait, you don't think there _should_ be a double standard when it comes to *professional fighters* compared to people who's job it is to stand around in short shorts?


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Wait, you don't think there _should_ be a double standard when it comes to *professional fighters* compared to people who's job it is to stand around in short shorts?


No, I don't, and besides, that isn't the reason for the double standard. The double standard is an integral part of our culture.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

fight_doctor said:


> No, I don't, and besides, that isn't the reason for the double standard. The double standard is an integral part of our culture.


I'm sorry, at this point you're just twisting this issue to support your podium. Using men who make a living off their ability to mess each other up as an example for a social trend in the way we react to violent behavior is nonsensical.


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I'm sorry, at this point you're just twisting this issue to support your podium. Using men who make a living off their ability to mess each other up as an example for a social trend in the way we react to violent behavior is nonsensical.


You fail to understand the basic point, that if *any* man associated with the UFC was arrested for suspicion of domestic violence, the UFC would run as far away as possible as quickly as possible. It is a simple, unrefuted point, perhaps above the reading level of some.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Does this mean everybody can stop talking about her?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

fight_doctor said:


> You fail to understand the basic point, *that if *any* man associated with the UFC was arrested for suspicion of domestic violence, the UFC would run as far away as possible as quickly as possible.* It is a simple, unrefuted point, perhaps above the reading level of some.












Say what now


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Say what now


Say "wasn't with the UFC when it happened, not till a couple years later."


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

fight_doctor said:


> Say "wasn't with the UFC when it happened, not till a couple years later."





> On April 26, 2010, Ortiz was arrested for felony domestic violence at the couple's Huntington Beach, California home.[52] Jameson was photographed afterward that day with a bandaged arm,[53] amid accusations by both parties against each other, with Ortiz accusing Jameson of being erratic and addicted to OxyContin, while she alleged that he was abusive. Since the incident occurred, both parties have recanted these allegations that were made toward one another, though as of April 29, 2010, the investigation by the police department remains open.[54]


As I repeat....say what now.


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

*Had timeline wrong*



John8204 said:


> As I repeat....say what now.


But, 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...iz-could-be-facing-axe-following-domestic-row

"Dana White says Tito Ortiz Could Be Facing Axe Following Domestic Row" In case you are too lazy to read the article.

Thanks for proving my point kid.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

fight_doctor said:


> But,
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...iz-could-be-facing-axe-following-domestic-row
> 
> ...


Funny because what you said was this



fight_doctor said:


> You fail to understand the basic point, that *if *any* man associated with the UFC was arrested for suspicion of domestic violence, the UFC would run as far away as possible as quickly as possible.* It is a simple, unrefuted point, perhaps above the reading level of some.


And it seems to me could maybe perhaps get cut and any person arrested for domestic violence would be out as quickly as possible seems like two very different lines of thinking.

Jason Miller was also arrested for domestic violence and he was immediately.....after losing two fights.


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

John8204 said:


> And it seems to me could maybe perhaps get cut and any person arrested for domestic violence would be out as quickly as possible seems like two very different lines of thinking.


Now you are just desperate. I didn't say they would get cut or fired. I said the UFC would distance themselves instead of show support, which is exactly what you just helped me demonstrate. I'm sure you are embarrassed but try to get over it and stop hurting yourself. 

Legally its tricky to fire someone for what they "allegedly" did, but to say you might shows your disaproval and protects your brand. The hypocrisy evident here is in the double standard that Tito required distancing without knowing the facts and Arianny was shown unfaltering support without even having any facts. 

QED. That means the point is proved, as I'm sure you don't know that. 

The Mayhem comment is meant to distract from how tattered your case is and that you destroyed it yourself. Nice try, but no dice.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah my case is desperate you can tell it's desperate what with all the facts and logic as opposed to your excellent use of scrambling and BS.

You may be the fight doctor but I'm the BS police and I sentence you to post on Sherdog.


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Yeah my case is desperate you can tell it's desperate what with all the facts and logic as opposed to your excellent use of scrambling and BS.


Facts and logic like this:

Fact: You used Tito as an example that there isn't different treatment for men and women accused of domestic violence in the employ of the UFC.

Fact: Further examination revealed the Tito case proved there was different treatment for men and women accused of domestic violence in the employ of the UFC.

Fact: You are now butthurt about it and are left with nothing but "I know you are but what am I."

By all means, continue.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

How where the Tito, Arianny, and Jason situations handled differently again?

Unless you're saying some noncommittal about possible releasing of a fighter is the UFC running away from the big mean domestic terrorist.

Look I think it's just adorable that you are sticking to your factually wrong guns.

Also it isn't tricky to fire someone for something they "allegedly" did I could run off a dozen names I won't because I've indulged your delusions enough.


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

You are now officially boring and not worth the time. Like Brendan Schaub vs. Rothwell you came on strong but now the ref is pulling me off you as an act of mercy as you grab for imaginary butterflies. Better luck next time kid.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

sooo, how bout them LA Kings? ....


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


>


hahahahaha That's exactly how I felt (but I was eating lays, thoroughly enjoyed that exchange. 10-8 round for sure :fight02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> hahahahaha That's exactly how I felt (but I was eating lays, thoroughly enjoyed that exchange. 10-8 round for sure :fight02:


I just enjoyed the insults back and forth. It was pretty clear one person made their point far more clear than the other.


----------

